# Is there any mice for sale?



## Mango (Dec 12, 2021)

Is there any mice for sale around Dorset area possibly can deliever to me for a fee, my two females died now my one female is lonely


----------



## Lia (12 mo ago)

Mango said:


> Is there any mice for sale around Dorset area possibly can deliever to me for a fee, my two females died now my one female is lonely


where is Dorset. I searched it up and couldnt find out if it is in England or Canada


----------



## Wildflowermousery (7 mo ago)

I’ll be near your area soon, I have baby boys available. Message my page if you want to know more - Wildflower Mousery


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Dorset is in England, there is a wee flag on people's profiles if you aren't sure.


----------

